# Hey, new member here!



## hhourani (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys,

My name is Hanna Hourani. Hanna means John in Arabic, which makes me a guy. 

I'm from Lebanon originally and I'm living in Amsterdam now. 

It's rainy outside, as it often is in the lowlands, so my choices were to either go for a beer or to sign up to this forum.

I've chosen the healthier option, so here I am! That beer on my desk is definitely not mine. Not sure who put it there.

Happy to join the community and I'm looking forward to learning more about writing from all of you!


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2015)

Welcome to the boards, Mr. Hourani.  Take a look around and see if there's anything of interest. You may enjoy yourself...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 31, 2015)

Hi, Hanna. Hope it isn't raining too hard.

Once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help with any writing needs you may have.

So take a look around and get to know us a little. I think you'll like us :grin:


----------



## hhourani (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Already looking around the forums. Seems like this is my kind of place


----------



## TKent (May 31, 2015)

Hanna,

Who says this forum is healthy?  It is 100% addicting so soon you will be a practicing addict just like the rest of us here  

I love Lebanese food and once dated (many, many years ago) the National Tornado Foosball champion here in the states who was Lebanese. LOL! 

So glad you are here and look forward to getting to know you better.


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 31, 2015)

Hey Mr. Hourani, welcome to the forum! 

John and Hanna, from the root word Yohanan. Had to look that one up 

Nice, having a beer while browsing a forum on a rainy Sunday (I think it's Sunday over there).

What do you like to read and write about?


----------



## Firemajic (May 31, 2015)

Hanna.. John.. Which do you prefer?? Anyway.. Welcome to the wonderful world of WF!! Glad you decided to stay in and become a member...fabulous! I am Jul and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread... Of course there is soo much more than the poetry thread... but still.. Anyway, explore and get to know everyone... Check out the lounge and say hi to everyone... then check out one of our writing challenges... cool stuff going on everywhere... so.. get out of the intro thread... read, critique...and have a blast...Oh... mentors are ready to help you.. Peace always... jul


----------



## Foxee (May 31, 2015)

Hi, Hanna/John, it's great to have you on the forum. That sounds like a sneaky beer that showed up next to you. Many here on the forum would like to know how to stalk beers by simply sitting down and signing up on a forum. As it is, it'll be interesting getting to know you and your writing. I don't like beer.

Hey, look. There's a squirrel!

-F.


----------



## hhourani (May 31, 2015)

Ah Lebanese food and women. I could go on about both for hours. I'd kill for a Mezza right now. No really. Not even joking. Maybe I am. That's the beauty of forums 

I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## hhourani (May 31, 2015)

I wouldn't say beer is my first choice of beverage. That'd be a cold glass of Arak on a lazy sunny Sunday. 

However, there's neither sun nor arak since I've moved to Amsterdam! Besides, like I said, no idea how that beer got there! How do I send a thanks anyway?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 31, 2015)

You have ten posts so you should be able to like, LOL, and laugh soon along with the other goodies. Sometimes it takes a few minutes for the regular membership to kick in


----------



## hhourani (May 31, 2015)

I'm not a fan of a specific genre as long as the author carries me to another world  As a kid, I used to really like chair de poule novels (in french). The natural next step was Stephen King. I've since read a lot of high fantasy, some travel books (reading Travel In Siberia by Ian Frazier at the moment, which is very meditative in that nothing really ever happens) and a few historical fiction books (Colleen McColough's Masters of Rome series + WW2 books). Also like Douglas Adam and Joseph Heller. I'll stop because I don't want to get carried away.

My writing is influenced by all these genres. I'll post a link at some point in my signature because I don't want to be marketingy now. I like to mess with a reader's mind if possible, basically, and change the reader's point of view when the readin's done. Easier said than done though!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 31, 2015)

Also, Hanna, if you're responding to more than one post you can use the multi-quote feature. Just click on the quotation mark at the end of each post you want to respond to, and hit reply with quote on the last post. You can then reply underneath each quote.


----------



## hhourani (May 31, 2015)

Thanks mrmustard615! I notice now that I've made a bit of a mess of things. The replies are all over the place. Sorry about that!


----------



## TKent (May 31, 2015)

What?? Mr. M that is news to me. I figured people were just copying and pasting. Hanna I've been here a year and just learned that myself. LOL!


----------



## hhourani (May 31, 2015)

Glad to hear I'm not alone in this TKent! Also supremely glad I didn't have to copy paste for year


----------



## TKent (May 31, 2015)

I guess I'll just tell myself it builds character 



hhourani said:


> Glad to hear I'm not alone in this TKent! Also supremely glad I didn't have to copy paste for year


----------

